# Goats



## TylerStewart

So if I was going to get a "pet" goat, wanted something that stayed fairly small, short hair, and cute, what would be a good type to start researching? I know there's a few people here with goats, and we have been kinda itching to get one at some point. I'd probably prefer something horn-less, although I guess I don't really care.... Not for milking (or meat) or anything like that, just want one running around on weed control. We're probably a year or so from actually doing anything, just looking for ideas. Thanks!


----------



## dmmj

get one of those fainting goats


----------



## chadk

First off, you really should consider getting 2 goats. They are herd animals and you could end up with one that cries and cries all the time because it is lonely. Kinda like getting ducks. You never just get one.

Do you have any goat farms in the area? I'd find a dairly farm and see if they have any wethers. There is a dairy here that has about a 100 milkers, and the males that are born are sold or even given away based on how many they have that year. They will often help dehorn them and castrate them for you.

Here is a good goat site for general goat keeping stuff:
http://fiascofarm.com

We love our goats. Very entertaining. We got them as 'bottle babies', so they are very used to us. Almost like dogs. They will practically sit in your lap and beg to be pet.


----------



## Tom

Goats are really cool. I love them. Sheep are better for weed control. Less picky.


----------



## GBtortoises

We used to keep a small herd of dwarf goats on the farm growing up when I was kid. They're a blast! Occasional some males can be over aggressive but it's not that common overall. They really don't need another goat for companionship. They're just as content to follow people around!


----------



## Yvonne G

Just remember...billy goats really, *REALLY* smell if you don't have them castrated. Pygmy goat babies have got to be the absolutely cutest things! And so athletic.


----------



## TylerStewart

Thanks for the info.... I really dig the look and size of the smaller, pygmy ones. I'm not really after it specifically for weed control (I'll use a big sulcata), more just to have a goat (or two) around. I'm not real fond of the longer haired ones, or sheep (same reason), plus as hot as it is here, I don't want to feel obligated to get it trimmed all the time. Whatever it is will be running around with some bullmastiffs and other various things here. I'm ok with getting two if you don't think the dogs and us around all the time would be enough companionship. I'd get it castrated if that helps in any way (smell, aggression, etc) - I have no reason to keep its balls attached 

I'm sure there's many available around here... I live kinda in the farmer area of Las Vegas, moving to an even more farmer-filled area in a year or two. Maybe I'll see what my options are nearby, then look further into those specifically. Thanks!


----------



## Tom

Chad's not wrong, but I kept them with other animals and they do fine for me. Lots of people use them to quiet down other wilder animals like race horses. My friend out here is using one to keep his baby zebra and giraffe company and keep them calm. If you and the dogs are all that's around and you hand raise a little one, I think it will totally bond with your family and your dogs.


----------



## Itort

A Nigerian Dwarf wether or two would be a good choice, they are a small dairy breed and wethers are usually cheap. Be sure to get it debudded (horn buds removed). Warning though, they need a secure fence because if there is way the will is there. There are breeder/keepers in your area.


----------



## Stephanie Logan

Do goats get along all right with tortoises? 

Chad, do yours ever have run-ins with Dozer?

Just curious.


----------



## chadk

Dozer and my goats get along fine, but rarely are they togher now. I planted some fruit trees in the tort yard and it is not off limits to the goats.

Yes, you can keep a single goat, but if it is left alone (like for the night) it will call for you all night long. We had some neighbors here who tried to get a goat and it would sit on their back porch and cry and yell for hours on end when they weren't home. Yes, they may be able to bond with other critters, but unless they can be together all the time, it will be a pain. We do know of folks who have a single goat that they tie out in their yard just to clear brush it doesnt' seem very happy...

Speaking of brush...... Goats will demolish any living plant. Many common landscaping plants are toxic to them. So you need a good strong fence with good gates, and then be OK with them destroying any small tree, bush, flower, etc in their yard area... Or if they slip out past the kids or whatever - they will go right for your roses, fruit trees, etc...


----------



## nickpanzee

Nigerian Dwarfs or Pygmys or a mix of those are great. Nigerian Dwarfs are supposed to be less "cobby" and stout. I don't know exactly what mine are, I think they're a bit of both. They will eat and destroy ANY trees they can get. Mine have horns though. They like to rub them on the trees which damages the bark. 

If you get wethers (neutered boys) try to get ones that were at least 10 weeks old before they were castrated. I have read that they are much more likely to have urinary problems if they were neutered before 10 weeks. I just take mine to the vet when they're old enough instead of banding them. I'm not sure a band would fit on a goat that old. I think wethers make great pets. 

Oh, and you could get "hair" sheep instead of wool sheep. Hair sheep do not require shearing nor do they grow long hair. They have hair like goats. I'm thinking of getting a few Barbados (sp?) sheep. I think sheep are less likely to escape and rub all over your fences, like to eat grass and don't mass murder trees


----------



## Angi

I am suprised your HOA will allow goats. We can have horses, but not goats .


----------



## chadk

This is one of my favorite goat related links:
http://fiascofarm.com/

You can often find naturally hornless goats (polled) - such as the one our goat birthed this year. But generally it is a good idea to de-horn as babies. Horns can pose all kinds of risks later (getting caught in fencing or feeders for example).

2 goats will be better weeders. The competetition really drives them to eat more and faster... That said, they are not really good as lawn mowers (bushes, small trees, black berry, etc are what they are best at). There are some breeds of sheep that might be better options for the purpose of just mowing for your. The 'meat breeds' of sheep are something I have been considering for this. They are self shedding, so no need to do the yearly trimming of the fleece that can be a major pain.


----------



## Becki

I'm so jealous! I want some goats and some chickens...maybe a few cows...a llama.....
LOL


----------



## TylerStewart

Angi said:


> I am suprised your HOA will allow goats. We can have horses, but not goats .



They won't allow goats or any farm type animals (I assume), but we have a lot a few miles away that will be ready for animals probably by the spring. It's remote and nowhere near any HOA (I wouldn't ever buy another lot in an HOA controlled area). Just debating what exactly to do with it and when. We are out of space at home anyways, even if they'd allow it, the free space we have is pretty much tied up by the bullmastiffs.


----------



## OurZoo

TylerStewart said:


> Angi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am suprised your HOA will allow goats. We can have horses, but not goats .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They won't allow goats or any farm type animals (I assume), but we have a lot a few miles away that will be ready for animals probably by the spring. It's remote and nowhere near any HOA (I wouldn't ever buy another lot in an HOA controlled area). Just debating what exactly to do with it and when. We are out of space at home anyways, even if they'd allow it, the free space we have is pretty much tied up by the bullmastiffs.
Click to expand...

Tyler,

For cute . . . check out www.amberwavespygmygoats.com they are in Norco, CA they raise and ship their "kids" all over the world (literally). 
I remembered that there was someone on here who had bullmastiffs . . . our Grand-dog is a 5 month old, 72 lb male Bullmastiff - Tucker . . . and can you believe our daughter questions why we have sulcatas - too much space, food, & poop she says! At 5 months Tucker deposits every bit as much as our 70 lb Sulcata, Tex!


----------

